# Wanna See My Wedding Pictures?? Story Included *Very long post & picture heavy*



## hotpink1326 (Apr 26, 2008)

_

GO TO PAGE 4 FOR PROFESSIONALS!!!


Hey there my friends at Specktra! Sorry i havent been around all week, i know some of you are really anxious to see my wedding pictures!! I am actually really excited to show them off but i dont have the professional ones on here yet... I thought i'd make a post of the ones that freinds and family took though to give you an idea how we looked and to tell you about the day!!

To all of you that dont know me. I've been planning my wedding for over a year now & married my best friend and long time girlfriend Lisa this past Saturday (4/19). 

Well, let me start off by saying that without a doubt it was the most special day of my life! It was absolutely PERFECT!! Everything about it, it was just like a dream looking back now. I was told by many people how the day just flies & to just enjoy it while it lasts... well that is so true. After all this planning & worrying... everything turned out amazing! So, let me tell you about it...

The day stated out at the salon. Both our moms & Denise (Lisa's sister) were the 1st appointment & Lisa, Beckie (my bridesmaid) & I were second. This salon was just awesome! They did such a great job on everyone. They did our hair & makeup there. The girls were so sweet! Infact, the girl that did our makeup was very interested to hear about Specktra & said she'd come on here to check it out! Hopefully she will & start posting cause she's beautiful & very talented! Well... here's some salon pictures!!

Here's how i ended up doing my hair. I ended up wearing it all up because it was 80 degrees & very HOT! I absolutely love how my hair turned out. Also, notice the shiney things in my hair... It was extra decoration from when my best friend & i made our bouquets! So, my hair matched the flowers, lol!!







Some makeup shots...

















Both of us... notice the shirts. Denise airbrushed them for us!! We loved them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She also made bridesmaid ones for herself & my bridesmaid, one for our maid of honer, & also for the mothers of the brides!! It had the date on the back too!!






After the salon, we got dressed at Lisa's moms. Thats where the photographer met us (i cant wait to show you guys her pictures). Thats also where the limo came to get us!! This is at Lisa's moms...











Then, we got to the church & waited in the library for everyone to get there!

Us in the library...






Us peeking out the door watching people come in...






This was during the actual cerimony that went perfect! Their wasnt may dry eyes in the place...






Here we are doing out sand ritual. Instead of a unity candle we used sand. It was to represent each of us being our own people but that once we come together, it makes something beautiful!






After the cerimony, we came out to everyone blowing bubbles that i only have profesional pictures of that but like i said... dont have them on the comuter yet.

We got some really nice shots on the grounds of the church... here are a few with our families...

My parents...






Lisa's parents






Then back in the limo to head to the next place to take pictures...






Now from the church we went to Beckie's sisters house. Her husband owns a landscaping buisness & they made to back yard nice & pretty for us. Unfortunitly all those pictures are professional too. I promise i'll get them on here ASAP!

After that, we went to our reception. It was so pretty & perfect!! Just what we pictured... again, dont have to many of them on here. I really want to show you an upclose of our cake but dont have that on here...

Heres a few pictures of that...

When we got there...






This was taken on a beautiful stairway but again... its hard to tell from a regular camera. Alot of these have red eyes too!! You can se our dresses pretty well though...






About to cut our cake that of course we smashed good. I'll have better pictures of that too...






Here we climbed up on the bar for some pictures...






I dont have pictures on here of this but we heard the YMCA coming from another room. It was an old mans party but they had a whole live band. Well, we were dancing outside the door to it & someone just let us in, lol! So we crashed the party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We had fun with the old people though... they kept asking us where our husbands were, lol!!!

This was at the end of the night... the pro's of this were much better but you get the idea... the parents waving bye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









So, after that... we all went to our hotel & had a drink at the bar...






By the end of the night, we were pooped!!!






So... that pretty much somes up my day. I'm sure after i read this back, i'll have forgotten something, lol! Keep checking back if your interested in the professional pictures though cause i will post them! Hope i didnt bore you to death with all the writting... this ended up much longer then i imagined, lol! 

Well i look forward to hearing feedback from you guys! Sorry if the pictures are too big & have to be made into links. They were taken on different cameras then i usually post with so i tried to crop them as best as i could. I'll be back to posting FOTDs soon!! Take care everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_​


----------



## ashleydenise (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats! You both looked beautiful! I love the dresses!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 26, 2008)

Awesome! Looks like a good time was had by all. Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats, you both looked fantastic! I love the dresses! 

Yay girl!!! I wish you both much happiness!!!


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Apr 26, 2008)

You both looked beautiful!  How lucky it is for you to have your parents supporting you two in your decision! Congratulations


----------



## Janice (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations, here's to many more years of happiness with each other. You both look so happy and amazing. I teared up when looking at the happiness radiating from each photo.


----------



## redambition (Apr 26, 2008)

congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you both look fantastic and so happy - it must have been a wonderful day.


----------



## nikki (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!  You both are beautiful!!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats to the both of you, so much joy and love!  You girls look fantastic!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow. you guys both look absolutely amazing. Love the dresses, hair, makeup, tattoos, everything! I can't wait to see more pictures. I'm so glad everything went as planned and you guys had a beautiful day.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats!
Everything looked perfect.  I feel the warm fuzzies!


----------



## n_c (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Congrats to both of you


----------



## candi17 (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!  I've been checking on here every day waiting for you to post the pictures.  You both looked gorgeous!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations Carly!! You and Lisa look stunning!! I am so happy for you


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you all sooooo much!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enjoybeingagirl* 

 
_You both looked beautiful!  How lucky it is for you to have your parents supporting you two in your decision! Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree! We know how lucky we both are to have all of our family's supporting us!! My 83 year old grandmother even gave her support though she couldnt be there...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Congratulations, here's to many more years of happiness with each other. You both look so happy and amazing. I teared up when looking at the happiness radiating from each photo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww... thanks Janice!! You are too sweet!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Wow. you guys both look absolutely amazing. Love the dresses, hair, makeup, tattoos, everything! I can't wait to see more pictures. I'm so glad everything went as planned and you guys had a beautiful day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe... didnt realize how many tattoos are showing in these pictures, lol!! I dont know if you guys even knew i had them, consitering you really only see my face all the time! Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candi17* 

 
_Congratulations!!  I've been checking on here every day waiting for you to post the pictures.  You both looked gorgeous!!_

 
Awww... sorry to keep you waiting. We've just been off all week & been really busy! We didnt have a "real" honeymoon but did day trips & stuff every day & really havent been on the computer much... Thanks for your kind words though


----------



## aziajs (Apr 27, 2008)

You made a beautiful bride.  I am glad to hear that things went so well.  Congratulations!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 27, 2008)

Congrats!!! A long and happy life to you both! Lovely pictures btw.


----------



## User49 (Apr 27, 2008)

congrats it looked like a lovely day! gorgeous dresses and make up!! xx


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 27, 2008)

You both look so gorgeous & happy!  Here's to a wonderful life together!!!


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 27, 2008)

you both look stunning!  beautiful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and how fun that you got ready together!

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## twinkley (Apr 27, 2008)

You both look so beautiful and happy! Good luck to you. Hope you'll have a beautiful life together.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2008)

Congratulations. You're both absolutely radiant.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.  You both look so beautiful and happy.  Wishing you luck and love for the rest of your lives together!  PS your wife is just as beautiful as you!


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Apr 27, 2008)

Congrats.  You both look so happy and gorgeous.


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 27, 2008)

Congratulations! You both look beautiful - glad you had the perfect wedding!


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 27, 2008)

It looks like you'll both have some beautiful memories. I love your dresses! And I think your hair turned out really well too. Best wishes to the both of you.


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 27, 2008)

You both look so happy, I'm so glad you had an amazing day. Thanks for sharing it with us! 
Regarding the hairstyle thread, I think you chose the right one not to mention the beautiful dress.

Congratulations my dear!

*Tons of hugs*


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!  You both looked so beautiful and happy!  Best wishes on your new life together!


----------



## Bonbonroz (Apr 27, 2008)

Congratulations!! You both were so beautiful and radiant!! I wish you the longest and happiest life together


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 28, 2008)

Holy heck congratulations, you both look beautiful!!


----------



## badkittekitte (Apr 28, 2008)

wow...i teared up just looking at the pictures...you can really see the love between you two and its amazing! its beautiful when two people find each other! cant wait to see more pics and the dresses are to die for...one word..fierce


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 28, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Both of you looked beautifull! Wish you guys many many yrs of happiness and all of the wonderfull things that comes once you're marry.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 28, 2008)

So beautiful both of you. You look absolutely stunning, I love your hair and your dress is beautiful! I'm so happy for you. You two look like you have wonderful families and I wish you both so much happiness because you both look like beautiful people inside and out.


----------



## msashlay (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats! You two are gorgeous!


----------



## Willa (Apr 28, 2008)

Awwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You both look very good on the pictures
Félicitations! (congrats)


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Apr 28, 2008)

You both look so gorgeous.

I'm so glad everything went perfect.
I wish you too all the best for the future.


----------



## Odette (Apr 28, 2008)

Congratulations! You both looked absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG! You both look BEAUTIFULL! Congrats!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 28, 2008)

awww wow!! I havent spoken to you for a long time!!

You two make such an adorable couple, you look perfect together! I wish you a long and happy marraige, before you know it, it'll be your first anniversary!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 28, 2008)

congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you both looked soo pretty and the dresses, hair, makeup.. everything. gorgeous!


----------



## Briar (Apr 28, 2008)

Carly, you and Lisa are absolutely glowing, you both look amazing!  Congratulations!!!!

Beautiful wedding pictures make me so happy!!!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 29, 2008)

COngrats! Both of you look gorgeous and happy! Wish you all the best


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 29, 2008)

You both look gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Apr 29, 2008)

I am so freaking happy for you two.  You've been planning the wedding since I've been on Specktra.  You two are beautiful and you can see how much you guys adore one another.  Congrats Carly!


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm so happy for you guys. The wedding looks perfect. Congrats!!! I can't wait to see more photos. You both look so beautiful in all the pictures and what amazing dresses! Can't wait to hear more about it.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Apr 29, 2008)

ok YOu look so great in brights but you look AMAZING in these pics. You look so beautiful and your wife is pretty gorgeous too. These pics made me cry. Ya'll both look so sweet. I wish you two the best.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 29, 2008)

You two look so happy together, hair, make up and your dresses were just lovely! I'm so glad you posted these pictures!


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 29, 2008)

You both look beautiful and it looks like you had an amazing day! Congrats!


----------



## malvidia (Apr 29, 2008)

the pics are great and you two are glowing with happiness! it's such a wonderful thing, i felt moved looking at the photos and reading all the story! you look beautiful and the dresses are stunning!!! thank you for posting


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 29, 2008)

You both look beautiful. Wishing you both a long and happy union.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 30, 2008)

congratulations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you both look so gorgeous! i looove your hair!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Apr 30, 2008)

Congratulations! You both look very lovely


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 30, 2008)

everything was just beautiful.. bouquets, dresses, cake, hair, nails!!! congrats hun! this day came around quick!!


----------



## frocher (Apr 30, 2008)

Gorgeous pics!!!!  Best of luck to the both of you!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 30, 2008)

wow!!! you both looked stunning, love the makeup and your dresses, congrats and wish you two the best!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 1, 2008)

Omg you look so gorgeous and your wife is beautiful! Congrats to the both of ya love <3 Bless


----------



## sparklingmuse (May 1, 2008)

im so glad that you posted your photos up! i look forward to seeing the professional shots, im so happy for the both of you! and i love! your dress!!!! i want something similiar whenever i do get married too.


----------



## TIERAsta (May 1, 2008)

congratulations! you both look SO beautiful. i love everything from the hair/makeup to the dresses & decor.

and i totally love your shirts... bride... i'm the bride too!!


----------



## Girl about town (May 2, 2008)

aaawwwww i have been looking out for your wedding pics, you both look so beautiful radiant and happy!! lol at the old folks asking where your hubbies were xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (May 3, 2008)

OMG i love your dress!!!! its so purddddy!!!


----------



## janwa09 (May 3, 2008)

You both look so gorgeous and tanned!! It looks like a very lovely day CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## ivorygleam (May 5, 2008)

you look ssssooo beautiful!! (you both do, i'm just more used to you!)
and your dress was fantastic! 
i've been so busy at work... and i finally had a moment and i thought omg - i wonder if the wedding happened yet?! can you tell i miss specktra when i'm not around?!
anyway, congrats... so happy for you! throw the flowers my way... i wanna be next!!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (May 6, 2008)

You and your wife look absolutely beautiful! Your dresses compliment each other perfectly and it's quite obvious how in love you both are!

Congrats on your special day


----------



## ratmist (May 6, 2008)

Congratulations!  It's so wonderful to see such happiness in everyone's eyes on such a day.


----------



## lovely333 (May 6, 2008)

Congrats you both look beautiful and I love your cake


----------



## Bernadette (May 7, 2008)

Congrats! You both look beautiful and so happy. Oh and your cake looked delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## lafemmenoir (May 8, 2008)

Wow, I can see how emotional this was.  I'm moved and I am just an observer.  Such a beautiful day, and what a blessing to have married your best friend and soulmate.  That was so nice to share your photos with us.  I know you two will live happily ever after.


----------



## Chikky (May 9, 2008)

Wow, such pretty pictures. I can't wait to see the professional ones! I'm very happy for both of you; You both looked so beautiful and the happiness was palpable. Congratulations!


----------



## silgava (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! enjoy this beautiful moment!


----------



## Myranda (May 9, 2008)

Congratulations!

Wow! I see two beautiful women... Really happy and in love with each other!
Love your hair! And both of the dresses!
Hope you'll live al long, happy life with each other!


----------



## onedollarshort (May 9, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! You both looked so beautiful!! Thanks for sharing the pics with us!!  I wish you life long happiness!!!


----------



## Jot (May 10, 2008)

congratulations and thanks for posting. you both look so very beautiful and happy. xx


----------



## oopsiwentglam (May 10, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Saints (May 11, 2008)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (May 11, 2008)

You both looked beautiful and totally happy!  Congrats!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 15, 2008)

i'm surprised by how tolerant everyone is. I def. don't see anything wrong with same sex marriage but I didn't expect so many people to be this supportive. I guess the world is changing. Really beautiful pics. I'm happy for ya!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i'm surprised by how tolerant everyone is. I def. don't see anything wrong with same sex marriage but I didn't expect so many people to be this supportive. I guess the world is changing. Really beautiful pics. I'm happy for ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Why did you feel the need to say that? That sounds really rude to me and it seems like you didn't think before you typed that.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations!​ 
Beautiful!  I love both gowns.


----------



## NicksWifey (May 24, 2008)

Congratulations to you two! You both looked sooooo beautiful, I love both of the gowns!


----------



## Ciara (May 24, 2008)

congrats to you both
the pictures are beautiful


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 25, 2008)

Here some of the professional pictures as i promised you!! We ended up with over 500 total so these are just some of my favorites!! Hope you like them... enjoy!!

Also, i want to thank everyone on here for their support... its means so much that all of you care about little old me so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Btw... these are all clickable thumbnails! Please let me know what you think!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful pictures Carly!  Your cake looked so pretty & yummy!


----------



## NicksWifey (May 25, 2008)

Awww those pics are great too! They're all awesome, but I love the one of you two sitting on the bed with the window in the background.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 26, 2008)

Such beautiful pictures, too!  You guys are going to have an awesome photo book to commemorate your day!


----------



## glamqueen1 (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful pictures
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







! They made me feel all happy and warm!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You both look absolutely stunning! I wish you all the best! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NadiaD (May 26, 2008)

Aw everything looks so beautiful! It makes my heart sing to see two people as happy as that.

Blessed be

Nadia xx


----------



## Austrian_Babe (May 26, 2008)

Wow, you guys make such a beautiful couple. The dresses are soooo gorgeous. Makes me wanna get married right NOW lol. 
I guess if you plan a wedding that far ahead it just has to be perfect, it looks like it was.

Congrats! And btw, the airbrushed shirts are so funny!!


----------



## nunu (May 26, 2008)

I love the pro pictures as well Carly! You 2 look gorgeous together. Congrats again my firend!


----------



## ..kels* (May 26, 2008)

congrats! you both look absolutely stunning! best wishes!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 27, 2008)

The pro pictures turned out so well! The one with you two standing in front of the window is just gorgeous. You look so happy and in looove. Gives me the warm fuzzies


----------



## Moppit (May 27, 2008)

Your pictures are beautiful Carly.  You both look very happy and I wish you both many years of love.


----------



## makeupsquare (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Girl!!!


----------



## squirlymoo (May 27, 2008)

Ohhh, you both look so beeeeautiful! I love your dress.

You both look so completely ecstatically happy. Gives me the warm fuzzies 

Congrats and best of luck in your future together!


----------



## gigglegirl (May 27, 2008)

hey Carly--are you into scrapbooking at all?  Gosh I'd LOVE to scrapbook wedding photos, I LOVE cropping pics, putting them on funky paper, adding words/whatnot. <3! These would be fantastic!
Love the professional pics girl!


----------



## delidee32 (May 27, 2008)

Both of you look soooo happy, Congrats!


----------



## Perple1 (May 28, 2008)

Oh Carly! This is just beautiful! You and Lisa, the wedding, the party, everything! I hope when my sister (also a Lisa) "formally" commits to her partner, they too have a day as gorgeous and blessed as yours!  CHEERS!!!


----------



## frocher (May 28, 2008)

........


----------



## jilliandanica (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Awww those pics are great too! They're all awesome, but I love the one of you two sitting on the bed with the window in the background._

 





 Congrats Carly!


----------



## seymone25 (May 29, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 30, 2008)

This is so beautiful and moving! You both looked gorgeous!


----------



## PomPoko (May 30, 2008)

Congratulations to you both! These pics are so great, it all looks so beautiful.


----------



## concertina (May 30, 2008)

I love all these pictures...and I love that you both wore dresses!! The picture of the two of you infront of the red tree is *amazing*. Def. one for the wall!! 

Congratulations!


----------



## summerskin (May 31, 2008)

Congratulations! You two are such a cute couple!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 1, 2008)

*~*You both look gorgeous & happy!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 3, 2008)

Congratulations! I love your dress


----------



## Patricia (Jun 11, 2008)

love the pro pics seriously, you 2 look so in love, i'm jealous!!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful wedding. Congratulations!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 16, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures, gorgeous brides!!  I love your dresses, where are they from if you don't mind me asking?  I'm getting married in October and I still don't have a dress lol!

Congratulations


----------



## littleinkpot (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations!!! You both look gorgeous and I love your dresses. You both look stunning and so happy!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 17, 2008)

All your comments are so awesome! Thank you so much for all the support everyone!! Its so awesome that so many of you are so open minded...


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Gorgeous pictures, gorgeous brides!!  I love your dresses, where are they from if you don't mind me asking?  I'm getting married in October and I still don't have a dress lol!

Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks girl & congrats on your engagment! Dont worry if you dont have your dress yet, lol! We got ours in mid January & the wedding was in April, so we were cutting it close too, lol! To answer your question, we got our dresses at Davids Bridal. Very reasonable in price too. We actually went there during the $99 sale & didnt like anything that was $99 but got $50 off each dress & discounts on our underwear & veil! I actually looked through the website & when i saw my dress on there, i knew it was the only one for me (infact its the only dress i ever tried on) So, check out the website & see if you like what you see! Try to hold out for a sale though... it might be worth your while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope that helped & good luck with everything!! ...and dont forget, enjoy your wedding day as much as possible cause it goes faster than you think & before you now it, the days over & its all just memories. I hope your day is just as amazing for you as mine was for me!!!!


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 17, 2008)

congrats! you both look beautiful.


----------



## AriannaErin (Jul 18, 2008)

Well I came across this post late, doing some wedding makeup searching for a friend, but I wanted to say you (both) look so gorgeous, gorgeous dresses, makeup, hair, the works! Congradulations!


----------

